# معلومات تفيدك!!....



## dodo jojo (9 يونيو 2010)

هااااااااااى انا جايبلكم حبة معلومات...روووووعه....يارب تعجبكم......​ 
1_من المستحيل العطس والاعين مفتوحه.
2_البندق من مكونات الديناميت الذى يستخدم فى التفجيرات.
3_أكبر حيوان على وجه البحر والبر ليس الفيل...بل الحوت الازرق.
4_لون الصندوق الاسود المستخدم فى الطائره لون الحقيقى برتقالى.
5_فى يوم27سبتمبر من كل سنه يتساوى الليل والنهار.
6_الجزء الوحيد الذى لا يصل اليه الدم هو قرنية العينين.
7_أول من وضع صورته على النقود هو الاسكندر المقدونى.
8_أقدم وأقصر نشيد وطنى هو النشيد الوطنى اليابانى.
9_مخ الانسان يستوعب 86مليون مليون معلومه فى اليوم الواحد.
10_متوشالح أطول عمر لانسان حيث مات وهو عمره 969سنه.
11_ربنا قال نسامح اخواتنا 490مره(7مرات70).
12_ذكرت كلمة لا تخف 365مره فى الكتاب المقدس.​ 

يارب يكون الموضوع عجبكم...بااااااااااااى...اخوكم dodo jojo.....منقول من مجلة براعم أنطونيوس......:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 يونيو 2010)

*معومات رووعه يادودو
وخصوصا اخر معلومه لانها تدل انو ربنا معانا كل يوووووم من ايام السنه
ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2010)

شكراا

للمعلومات الرائعه والمجهود

الرب يباركك​


----------



## dodo jojo (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدااااااااااا يا اصحابى على الردود المشجعه دى


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يونيو 2010)

*معلومات جميلة اوى 
ميرسى لك كتير
يسوع يباركك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2010)

جميل  يا دودو

شكراااااا  كتير 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodo jojo (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا اصحابى على الردود الحلوه دى


----------



## marcelino (9 يونيو 2010)

*ثانكس على المعلومات
*​


----------



## dodo jojo (10 يونيو 2010)

el 3fo ya basha!!


----------



## elamer1000 (10 يونيو 2010)

*الف شكر*

*على المعلومات الحلوة دى*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


*+++*​


----------



## جيلان (10 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا يا دودو بحب معلومات المجلات بتبقى مفيدة وخفيفة*
*شكرا جدا لييك*


----------



## dodo jojo (10 يونيو 2010)

*موسوعة معلومات مفيده جدااااااا.....*

جيبتيلكوا معلومات رااااااائعه وكتير جدا...يارب تستفيدوا منها....​

1_أقدم لغه مكتوبه فى العالم هى: اللغه السومريه.

2_أطول الحروب فى تاريخ البشريه:حرب المائة عام بين فرنسا وانجلترا.
3_أطول حسر معلق فى العالم يوجد بانجلترا ويبلغ طوله 1410متر،ويقع فوق نهر همبر.
4_أكثر ملوك الفراعنه المصريين الين حكموا مصر مده فى الحكم هو رمسيس الثانى وحكم مصر 67سنه.
5_أول من وضع خريطه للعالم كان العالم"جيرار مركاتور...سنة 1538م.
6_أول مره استعملت الشوكه فى الطعام كان فى القرن السادس عشر فى مدينة البندقيه.
7_أول من قام بادخال التخدير فى العمليات الجراحيه وليم مورتن.
8_أول من استخدم بصمات الاصابع للتعرف على المجرمين هم الصينيون.
9_أول من صنع ورق من نبات البردى هم المصريين القدامه(الفراعنه).
10_أكبر خليج فى العالم هو خليج المكسيك.
11_أكبر جسر فى العالم يوجد فى البرتغال وهو جسر فاسكودى جاما.
12_بعض أنواع السمك تقتل فريستها بشحنه كهربائيه.
13_أكبر بيضه فى العالم هى بيضة النعامه حيث يبلغ وزنها 2كيلو جرام تقريبا.
14_عنق الزرافه يحتوى على عدد من الفقرات يساوى عدد فقرات عنق الانسان.
15_أكبر مجموعة جزر فى العالم يبلغ طولها 5,600 كيلو متر تقريبا.
16_أضخم أنواع العناكب تعيش فى البرازيل ويصل وزنها 85 جرام.
17_أول صوره فوتوغرافيه فى العالم تم التقاطها كانت فى فرنسا سنة 1826م.
18_ظهرت الثلاجه لأول مره فى شيكاغو بالولايات المتحده الأمريكيه.
19_أكبر مخترع فى العالم هو توماس اديسون وقد اخترع أكثر من100 اختراع.
20_دم الانسان يجتوى على ما يكفى لصناعة 5 مسامير من الحديد.
21_الصقر أقوى الطيور بصرا.
22_لم يدخل الشاى الى"أوروبا"الا عام 1906م...والذين وجدوا الشاى هم الصينيون.
23_أول أشجار للتين ظهرت فى"مصر"فى القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد.
24_ظهر قصب السكر لاول مره فى آسيا ولكنه الآن من أهم محاصيل القاره الامريكيه.
25_للحمايه من قرصة النحل قف مكانك ولا تتحرك...لا تجرى وتهرب منها لانها ستشعر بالخطر ويمكن أن تقرسق.
26_الحيوان الذى بدون عظم ولا هيكل هو القنديل.
27_الفراوله تتلون تدريجيا فى البدايه يكون لونها لأخضر بعد ذلك أبيض بعد ذلك زهرى وفى النهايه أحمر.
28_من أشهر لوحات بابلو بيكاسو هى لوحة مأساة كوريا.
29_مخترع البيانو هو كريستفورى الابطالى عام 1960م.
30_مكتشف البنسيلين هو ألكسندر فلمنج.​ 
يارب تكون المعلومات عجبتكم....بااااااااااى اخوكمdodo jojo...منقول من مجلة براعم أنطونيوس ومن مجلى ميكى.
:download:
:download:
:download:
:download:
*ارجو التثبيت.*


----------



## النهيسى (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: موسوعة معلومات مفيده جدااااااا.....*

*


شكرا للمعلومات الرائعه والمجهود

*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: موسوعة معلومات مفيده جدااااااا.....*

*معلومات جميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: موسوعة معلومات مفيده جدااااااا.....*


هايل يا دودو

اول مرة اسمعها

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## dodo jojo (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: موسوعة معلومات مفيده جدااااااا.....*

العفوا يا كليمو....شكرا يا كليمو....


----------



## dodo jojo (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جداااااااا اصحابى على الردود..........


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (10 يونيو 2010)

*رد: موسوعة معلومات مفيده جدااااااا.....*

معلومات جميلة ومفيدة 

الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## dodo jojo (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: موسوعة معلومات مفيده جدااااااا.....*

شكرا صوفيا مجدى على الرد


----------



## dodo jojo (11 يونيو 2010)

*معلومات تفيدك2!!....*

انا جايبلكم حبة معلومات مفيده جدااااااااااااااا...جزء تانى....يارب تعجبكم المعلومات......

1_التمساح لا يستطيع أن يخرج لسانه.
2_من المستحيل أن ينظر الختزير الى السماء.
3_أكثر من 50%من سكان العالم لم يجروا او يتلقوا مكالمه هاتفيه واحده!!!.
4_الحصان والفأر لا يتقيئون.
5_صوت الصدى لا يرد فى اى مكان والسبب غير معروف.
6_الكوكا كولا لونها فى الاساس اخضر.
7_يستطيع الرجل قراءة الحروف الصغيرع أكثر من المرأه لكن المرأه سمعها أقوى من الرجل.
8_نسبة الحياه البريه فى افريقيا 28% اما فى امريكا 38%.
9_الأشخاص الأذكياء لديهم نسبه مرتفعه من الزنك والنحاس فى شعورعم.
10_اذا مات الفيل وهو واقف فانه يظل واقف لبضع ساعات قبل أن يسقط أرضيا!...
11_وضعية عينى الحمار فى رأسه تسمح له برؤية حوافره الأربعه بشكل دائم فى آن واحد!.
12_زئير الأسد يمكن سماعه من على مسافة 8 كيلو مترات.
13_مفارش السفره كانت تستخدم فى الماضى لكى يمسح الضيف يده بعد الأكل.
14_أطول وقت لطيران فرخه كان 13 ثانيه.
15_تستعمل الزرافه لسنها الطويل كى تنظف أذنيها.
16_الجمل عنده 3جفون على عينيه لكى يحموه رمال الصحراء.

يارب يكون الموضوع عجبكم...بااااااااااااااى...اخوكمdodo jojo....منقول من مجلة براعم أنطونيوس...


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: معلومات تفيدك2!!....*

جميل يا دودو

تسلم ايدك

واحلي تقييم


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: معلومات تفيدك2!!....*

*موضوع مهم جدا ورائع شكرااا جداا
*​


----------



## dodo jojo (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: معلومات تفيدك2!!....*

شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير يا قمر انت وهى....ههههههههه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: معلومات تفيدك2!!....*

*معلومات حلوة كتير 
مرسي  دودو​*


----------



## petit chat (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: معلومات تفيدك2!!....*


معلومات جميلة وغريبة ايضا 
شكرا على تعبك 
الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## dodo jojo (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: معلومات تفيدك2!!....*

*شكرا كتيييييييير اصحابى على الردود.....*


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2010)

يثبت لمدة اسبوع


----------



## dodo jojo (12 يونيو 2010)

ماشى....شكرا كتيييييييييييييير كليمو....


----------



## نغم (14 يونيو 2010)

رائع موضوع رائع 
الرب يباركك


----------



## dodo jojo (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كتيييييييييييير يا نغم يا عسل


----------

